# [Off] Rachat de SUN par Oracle: produits libres en danger ?

## RaX

Bonjour, 

J'aimerai ouvrir le début sur le rachat de SUN par Oracle selon vous ce rachat sera t'il bénéfique ou néfaste aux projets:

- OpenOffice.

- Open Solaris.

- Java.

- MySQL.

Personnellement je ne connais pas le business plan de Oracle et je me rassure en me disant que dans le pire des scénario la communauté pourra toujours forker ces différents projets, mais j'étais plus rassuré quand iles étaient encore sous l'égide d'une grosse entreprise qui participe au libre (même si, on le constate aujourd'hui, cela n'est pas une assurance tous risques).

J'espère néanmoins que ce rachat est pour Oracle un moyen d'entrer encore plus (brtfs etc...) dans le monde de l' open source.

Bonne journée.

----------

## Oupsman

Vu comment Larry Ellison porte Billou dans son coeur, je pense qu'Open Office a encore de très très beaux jours devant lui. 

Oracle étant basé lourdement sur Java, je n'ai pas d'inquiétude pour ce langage. 

Peu d'inquiétudes non plus pour MySQL, au contraire : Oracle (l'éditeur) ne peut pas faire crever cette base de données, pour la simple et bonne raison que ça lui ouvre des marchés supplémentaires, ou Oracle (la base) ne peut pas aller car trop chère. 

Open Solaris, je ne suis pas inquiet non plus, parce que Oracle (la base) fonctionne très très très très très très bien dessus et donc Oracle (l'éditeur) ne peut pas faire crever l'OS qui soutient le mieux son logiciel phare.

Pour ce qui est de garder ces projets Open source, si ils ne le faisaient pas, ils se fermeraient trop de portes, tout simplement.

----------

## kwenspc

Je crois qu'Oupsman a tout dit. Pour OpenSolaris j'ajouterais que c'est le seul OS avec Solaris qui gère parfaitement l'architecture SPARC/UltraSPARC (les os libres en sont loin) et vu qu'Oracle a acheté SUN surtout pour le matos... Il peuvent pas se passer des OS.

(Et en effet MySQL ne concurrence pas Oracle, ne l'a jamais fait d'ailleurs, c'est pas du tout les même segments de marchés, techniquement comme financièrement)

----------

## xaviermiller

et Oracle contribue aussi à l'open source : Berkeley DB, InnoDB, btrfs, ...

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et Oracle contribue aussi à l'open source : Berkeley DB, InnoDB, btrfs, ...

 

..., Xen, Eclipse ...

Tout de même pas de petits gadgets !   :Shocked: 

Perso, je ne me doutais pas qu'Oracle était si impliqué dans l'OpenSource !

----------

## titoucha

Ben je suis aussi surpris que toi @ghoti par l'implication d'oracle dans le libre, sa me redonne un peu d'espoir.

----------

## xaviermiller

Mais oui les gars, arrêtez votre paranoïa des "méchantes multinationales qui vont bouffer tout cru le gentil petit internaute dont la vie est menacée par plein de méchants majors et politiciens"  :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

Toutes les boites ne font pas une publicité énorme autour de leur implication dans l'open source

Comprendre : tout le monde ne fait pas comme Sun, certaines boites sont bien plus discrètes, mais néanmoins très présentes. Citrix par exemple ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Sans compter le titre du sujet "PRODUITS libres"   :Shocked:  Un produit est un terme mercantile, pas "spirituel" comme l'est le "Logiciel Libre"  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Mais oui les gars, arrêtez votre paranoïa des "méchantes multinationales qui vont bouffer tout cru le gentil petit internaute dont la vie est menacée par plein de méchants majors et politiciens" 

 

Moi parano nooooonnn, ou peut être si un petit peu quand même.   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Sans compter le titre du sujet "PRODUITS libres"   Un produit est un terme mercantile, pas "spirituel" comme l'est le "Logiciel Libre" 

 

A voir la longueur de ses poils, il doit être adipeusement baveux ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## guilc

Ouais, heu, mollo avec les "contributions" opensource d'Oracle hein.

La plupart des contributions d'oracle, c'est des rachats (InnoDB, BerkeleyDB par exemple) qu'ils ont eu la bonté de ne pas démolir ou des simples participations aux bureaux (Xen, propriété de Citrix ou Eclipse, chapeauté par IBM...).

Pas de quoi casser 3 pattes à un canard quoi...

----------

## kwenspc

y a guère que brtfs qui est une bonne contrib à la dernière mouture du noyau Linux finalement.

----------

## xaviermiller

Et vous, quelle est votre contribution à l'Open Source ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et vous, quelle est votre contribution à l'Open Source ?  

 

C'est quoi le rapport ?

On est une société mercantile dont le seul but est de bouffer la concurrence pour faire encore plus de blé en s'achetant une image de gentil enfant de cœur de l'open-source ?

Là je crois pas... Comparons ce qui est comparable svp...

----------

## loopx

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et vous, quelle est votre contribution à l'Open Source ?  

 

Moi je test, j'utilise, je post, je partage et j'étend "mon petit monde linux" autour de moi  :Wink:      et du libreeeeeeeee   :Laughing: 

Bref, je participe au mieux que je peux pour convertir des gens et leur montrer que c'est mieux le libre   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

+1 @loopx, je fais pareil, de toute façon j'ai pas les capacités pour faire plus.

Par contre je ne vois pas le rapport concernant notre participation au libre, les particuliers dans leurs grande majorité le font bénévolement sur leur temps libre, alors que les entreprise le font pour faire du fric de manière directe ou indirecte, se faire une image, ou encore se payer une communauté de développeurs et de testeurs à bon marché.

@guilc, ton intervention me confirme dans ma première impression concernant oracle.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Et vous, quelle est votre contribution à l'Open Source ?   
> 
> C'est quoi le rapport ?
> 
> On est une société mercantile dont le seul but est de bouffer la concurrence pour faire encore plus de blé en s'achetant une image de gentil enfant de cœur de l'open-source ?
> ...

 

Le monde n'est pas une église, il n'y a pas d'enfants de chœur. Seul le plus fort survit.

L'open source vit dans ce monde, il doit y survivre. S'il ne s'adapte pas, il se fera bouffer tout cru par les autres.

Oracle a besoin  de Sun et aussi de l'open source. Et si jamais Oracle abandonne ces projets FOSS, d'autres le feront.

Si Oracle a acheté Sun à cause de MySQL, c'est que les DB Oracle sont trop mauvaises. Ce n'est bien évidemment pas le cas.

----------

## Oupsman

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Ouais, heu, mollo avec les "contributions" opensource d'Oracle hein.
> 
> La plupart des contributions d'oracle, c'est des rachats (InnoDB, BerkeleyDB par exemple) qu'ils ont eu la bonté de ne pas démolir ou des simples participations aux bureaux (Xen, propriété de Citrix ou Eclipse, chapeauté par IBM...).
> 
> Pas de quoi casser 3 pattes à un canard quoi...

 

Ouais, participation aux bureaux, ça veut dire qu'Oracle ne fait qu'injecter des fonds dans le projet. Vraiment pas important quoi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Toujours est-il que l'avenir de MySQL au sein d'Oracle ne semble pas tout rose. Mais c'est un Logiciel Libre très utilisé et, à ce titre, son avenir (tout court) est lui assuré. Connaissez-vous, par exemple, MariaDB ? C'est un fork de MySQL par son principal créateur, Michael Widenius.

----------

## Oupsman

Ce n'est pas parce qu'Oracle veut racheter MySQL qu'il le considère comme une menace. Au contraire, avoir MySQL dans son sac lui ouvre d'autres marchés : je ne vois pas pourquoi il le ferait crever. Wait and scie  :Exclamation: 

----------

## 404_crazy

Et pour virtualbox on a des info ? j'espre qu'ils vont contiuer son dev et surtout qu'il va rester libre

----------

## _Seth_

Le post de Michael "Monty" Widenius donne un éclairage (bien évidemment) partisant mais bien intéressant sur les futurs possibles de MySQL.

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est peut-être une bonne chose pour PostgreSQL qui sera enfin apprécié à sa vraie valeur  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

[mode troll poilu]

il est déjà apprécié à sa juste valeur non  :Question: 

[/mode troll poilu]

----------

## RaX

Oui, j'espère que tout se passera bien pour ces projets, c'est vrai que Oracle n'a pas beaucoup communiqué sur l'OpenSource mais si implique quand même.

Sans être septique sur les intention d'Oracle je pense que dans l'immédiat la meilleur réponse est : "Wait and See".

----------

## dapsaille

D'un autre coté j'ai reçu ce mail de la part de Sun :

Solaris 10 face à Linux - Les coûts de possession passés au crible 		SOLARIS 10 FACE À LINUX

Les coûts de possession passés au crible dans un livre blanc gratuit

Dans le climat économique actuel, il importe plus que jamais de choisir le système d'exploitation le plus robuste — mais aussi le plus économique. Pour une étude approfondie du coût de possession à long terme de Solaris 10 comparé à celui de Red Hat Enterprise, nous vous proposons un livre blanc gratuit de Crimson Consulting Group.

Découvrez pourquoi Solaris 10 offre le coût total de possession le plus bas

L'étude menée par Crimson révèle plusieurs différences lourdes de conséquences sur les coûts de gestion et d'administration des deux systèmes d'exploitation :

	»  	Solaris est assorti d'un support par abonnement nettement plus économique

	»  	Les coûts d'administration sont plus faibles dans le cas de Solaris

	»  	Le coût d'acquisition de Solaris est plus avantageux

Découvrez tous les détails du comparatif en téléchargeant le livre blanc The Solaris 10 Advantage : Understanding the Real Cost of Ownership of Red Hat Enterprise Linux.

à méditer

----------

